# Questions about co2 diy



## Cwhambone (Jan 18, 2007)

CO2 Natural Plant System

I've had it up for about 24 hours and its not making bubbles... and it still has made no bubbles... I can see the co2 in the tube.. but its blocked off by water... what do i do?


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Give it time, it'll produce bubbles. The one I had didn't start bubbling until 48-72 hours after initial setup. What size tank do you have this setup on? Did you use the stock ingredients that came with the hagen ladder and canister?


----------



## Cwhambone (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes.. I used them.. and its a 55 gal.. and yes.. I know its meant for a much smaller tank.. but co2 is co2 and every little bit will help at least a little.


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

Cw:
Have a read on this site.
Vic

DIY CO2 System for Planted Aquarium


----------



## Cwhambone (Jan 18, 2007)

It's still not moving at all.. the co2 is just stopped by water a little ways up the tube.. i dont think its even letting off any gas to push it... ughhhh.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

Check the dates on the packets. These kits often sit on the shelves for a long time, so the yeast could be expired before ever getting to you.

Also you are correct in that this system is much too small for your tank. However a little CO2 is not alway better than no CO2. Low fluctuating levels of CO2 are one of the most common causes of BBA. Since DIY CO2 (yeast) is variable by nature, having too little is likely to lead to BBA.


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

*Tighten lid*

Give the lid to the generator an extra 1/4 turn. The seals are stiff when new, it may need an extra quarter turn again many hours later.

Normally, tighten finger tight, then add 1/4 turn.

If no action after 24 hours, consider whether you used hot water instead of lukewarm, that is not really warm at all. If it felt skin temp it was OK, warmer is not better.

Possibly bad mix. Try another, then go to a teaspoon of baking soda and 1/8 teaspoon of fresh baking yeast.

Know that until the bacterial slime forms on the ladder, the bubbles will tend to stick and not roll, 48 hours that gets better.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Cwhambone said:


> It's still not moving at all.. the co2 is just stopped by water a little ways up the tube.. i dont think its even letting off any gas to push it... ughhhh.


I believe I had the same problem with my DIY project. Are you sure everything is air tight? This was my biggest flaw in the whole system. I had to get new lids for all my bottles and drill way smaller holes and really jam the tubing through to get everything sealed up. After I did that it was pushing gas into the tank without any issues.


----------



## Milkdud (Jan 21, 2007)

Tight hole + teflon tape on the threads of the bottle opening.


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

*Hagen Natural CO2 system*

This unit won't need teflon tape. The first package is sometimes tricky. I suspect the unit has some manufacturing residue that impeeds the yeast action. Give it a day, then try another packet if you think you need to. Watch the water temp, just warm enough to not be cool.


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

anonapersona said:


> This unit won't need teflon tape. The first package is sometimes tricky. I suspect the unit has some manufacturing residue that impeeds the yeast action. Give it a day, then try another packet if you think you need to. Watch the water temp, just warm enough to not be cool.


I got this from another aquarist who brews beer and sometimes the yeast fermentation gets stuck, he says to putting a little diammoniumphosphate gets the yeast working.


----------

